
Is the CPI Upside Down? - hcassin
https://fcpablog.com/2020/01/24/is-the-cpi-upside-down/
======
PaulHoule
[1] In the U.S. we use "CPI" for the "Consumer Price Index", so it was a
double-take for me to see "Corruption Perception Index".

[2] I think places that are clean are more likely to prosecute people who
break the rules. Places that are really dirty will use the law to punish
anybody who tries to stop corruption.

